# DIY /homegrown push pole



## benthook1

do it myself push pole -made from high density plastic with stainless steel tips- recessed bored to accept 1 1/2" dowel rod that i bought at depot
has been working great so far. cost me $40.00 -benthhook


http://i667.photobucket.com/albums/vv38/pizlpicts/ppsblack001.jpg


----------



## benthook1

another LOOK:doowapsta


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep

Great job. Looks well done.
Costs you $40, cause you know what your doing.
Costs me $250, cause I know just enough to get me into trouble.


----------



## benthook1

thanks w2k -lots of practice to get there tho!! -been making a few for my fishing buddies...they like them lots.. -bhook


----------



## ShalloWateReds

Are you selling them too? I'd be interested in the kit.


----------



## benthook1

*anchor pin accessories*

heres my anchor pin mount and anchor pin brackets...


----------



## benthook1

*transom -anchor pin mount*

to finish it off -transom mount @ 12 degrees for pins up to 7/8" in diameter .anyone want any of these -pm or email, -benthook


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep

Those look great! Any recommendations on finding a cheap fiberglass or aluminum pole. Maybe a pool net / pole.


----------



## benthook1

*anchor pin*

w2k -find a old golf tee flag pole-they are fiberglass -b'hook


----------



## benthook1

*to top it off-push pole holder*

my newest addition to the skiff, push pole holder with pivoting cup, arm, and 360 degree swivel body. poling platform deck or side mount.. 
-benthook


----------



## jeff.w

benthook1 said:


> to finish it off -transom mount @ 12 degrees for pins up to 7/8" in diameter .anyone want any of these -pm or email, -benthook


Anyone know if this would work with a Stake-Out Stik? I've got an 8', but can't remember the diameter. I wanna say it was 1" though?


----------



## jhj415

price for you to make and sale some of us the two pieces?


----------



## benthook1

*my Push pole brackets*

skiff is complete now!! can make these pieces for anyone, to fit any skiff, or any product , send PM for info. thanks ya'll -bhook


----------



## benthook1

*anchor pin mount for push pole*

transom mount anchor bracket for push poles up to 1 1/2" in diameter
$45.00 shipped PayPal/ other pm or email for info.


----------



## MarshJr.

are you milling those peices?


----------



## jtsgear

*Tip / Foot / Pole Holder*

How much are you selling the BLACK push pole fot and tip for? Same question on the push pole holder??? Have them in stock??

THanks!
JT


----------



## benthook1

yes-marshjr. i mill them, as well as other processes
-bhook


----------



## reeltimer

PM sent!


----------



## benthook1

*push pole / decoy hook*

Push pole / decoy hook all in one, ready to screw on to 1-1/4" wood dowel rod. Twist it on
apply set screw and your done. Made from high-density plastic -will last forever..
stainless steel tips/ hardware on both pieces. -send PM if interested, -email rustyhook at inbox.com


----------



## richg99

Benthook Are you the same guy who posts on www.customgheenoe.com and www.microskiff.com ? The guys there seem to have a high regard for your work. What is the cost for the pin anchor bracket? regards, Rich


----------



## benthook1

*anchor pin brackets*

pm sent ??


----------



## benthook1

*trolling motor mount*

made two trolling motor mounts today 1 for the bow ,the other for the stern,, stern mount bolts to transom like a engine bracket .made from starboard ,,very strong ,just the right height and reach..
-benthook1


----------



## richg99

I can't quite figure out what I am looking at. ???? Can you take a pix from further back mounted on a boat? thanks RG


----------



## iridered2003

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> Those look great! Any recommendations on finding a cheap fiberglass or aluminum pole. Maybe a pool net / pole.


i got a nice fg pole you can have. its about 15 to 17 ft long


----------



## Captain Dave

Nice work... Where did u get the SS tips ?


----------



## benthook1

*ss tips*

i make them from ss hrdwre. -screws and bolts or rod..
thanks Capt.Dave -bhook


----------



## benthook1

*just add pole/ tube*

found me a aluminum pole @ 16' long at the metal salvage place,,so i turned out one of these,,


----------



## benthook1

*anchor pin*

made some anchor pins -one for my skiff, and 2 for my fishing buddies.
8' x 3/4" solid fiberglass rod.
stainless steel tip and lanyard ring.
high-density plastic,large comfort T-handle.
they love them!!! 
-benhook1


----------



## V-Bottom

12-14ft. closet rod w/ do


----------



## benthook1

*push pole kit*

new idea's -new designs... lighter ,stronger, rugged too...
-benthook


----------



## iridered2003

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> Those look great! Any recommendations on finding a cheap fiberglass or aluminum pole. Maybe a pool net / pole.


i got one in FG you can have. its like 14ft or so long


----------



## benthook1

*snag -free push pole brackets*

for my new fly rod interests,,, snag free 360' rotating head, UV resistant material, high density plastic -COOOL
should work great... -bhook


----------



## benthook1

*clamp-on anchor pin mount*

Clamp-on anchor pin mounts
Snag-free push pole brackets
Fold-away push pole holder-under platform mount
Skinnyanglersgear.com


----------



## benthook1

*fold-away*

works good


----------



## benthook1

*anchor pins*

i bought several for discount on sale/ shipping
--- i have 4 left >
2 - 3/4" x 8' long f'glass anchor pins both $100.00 shipped
2- 5/8" x 8' both $90.00 shipped
email rustyhook at inbox-com for info.
thanks ya'll bhook:doowapsta


----------



## benthook1

1- 3/4" x 8' fiberglass anchor stick
1 - anchor stick transom mount
all hardware /shipped FedEx
$125.00 email rustyhook at inbox-com for info.
thanks all -bhook


----------



## benthook1

*anchor it !!*

shallow water control /anchoring


----------



## TheAnt

*Great Work!*

Great presentation with chart backgrounds. 
Great looking and resourceful work with the plastic.

I would only recommend as large of stainless bolts as practical or pins and such parts made of the same HD plastics where possible. Stainless where metal is necessary is tops too!

I'd also say you need some manufacturer to make them for you and like your ideas. They look quite marketable!

I know the kayak folks at TKF (like me) would love this stuff and likely have more applications.

What I am trying to say is *KUDOS *and send encouragement in your way!


----------



## CoastalObession

Wow those look great!


----------



## benthook1

*clamp-on push pole holders*

clamp-on to boat rail :smile:


----------



## benthook1

*troller support brace*

trolling motor support brace
-any profile
-any application
-any troller shaft
-all custom fab.
-double bungee lock down
-360' swivel /pivoting cup


----------



## benthook1




----------



## Smackdaddy53

Thats pretty sweet! Great work. Im trying to fab a trolling motor mount for the back of my kayak that will easily come off and my rudder can go back on easily. Ive got ideas but not sure how to go about it. Ive got a perception prism kayak and a minn kota riptide transom mount 45# trolling motor. A bracket like you made in that last photo would work i believe but with more offset towards the back so i can clear my rudder when its folded up and ill be able to lift the motor high enough that it doesnt drag the bottom or hit the yak hull when its up. Whats a ballpark price for a mount like that last one?


-mac-


----------



## Bowhntr

where you get your hard plastic from? Nice to see taht you got them all for fraction of buying


----------



## benthook1

clamp-on !! NO HOLES in HULL !!!! $85.00 








---skinnyanglersgear.com


----------



## benthook1

-skinnyanglersgear.com


----------



## benthook1

narrow base push pole brackets -all custom fab.


----------



## Cudadude

you selling any of these?


----------



## DCUnger

Granger sells a 3/4" X 10' fiberglass rod for about $35.00


----------

